# Air Assisted Airless Sprayers



## Smiler (Mar 26, 2014)

Air Assisted Airless Sprayers for interior trim enamel? Love it? Hate it? Do's and don't s. Let me hear what you got for me Im new to spraying enamel on trim other than a few doors. I'm interested to hear some ideas before I invest in a new pump.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Try the search function. Lots of good info already posted. 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Paintdian (Apr 17, 2013)

The air assist is like a rocket science sprayer.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Really that hard ?


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

richmondpainting said:


> Really that hard ?


"Hard" sometimes means "flexible". Instead of straight airless parameters like viscosity, pressure, and tips sizes, you now have the air component that can be varied to give you better atomization and control. But that also means that you can create more negative effects if you don't know about what you are doing. Just like anything else, it's simply a new learning curve. Once mastered you'll have more options for application control of the material.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Practice practice practice


----------



## bloodnut (Nov 11, 2009)

Hoping some of you guys might be able to help me out. I'm a painting contractor from the Land Down Under {Australia}. Been using a 395 AAA sprayer for about 3 years now. One of my tips now is badly worn, I have the Flat Tip G15 conversion into a G40 gun.
In Aus here no one uses these machines, I bought a couple of tips through someone on this forum a couple of years ago, but changed from desktop PC to Macbook & I can't find there contact details. Could someone pls point me in the right direction to buy 309 & 409 flat tips.
{sorry for long winded post}
Thanks in advance.
Cheers Bloodnut :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Here are a couple of sites that I am sure will ship to you. 

http://www.portlandcompressor.com/Store/p-2016-fine-finish-flat-tip.aspx

https://go.o-geepaint.com/departments/aam-air-assisted-airless-tips-|EG|GAT|E11AA0.html


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

I love our titan 440 multifinish. It takes a little practice to dial in the psi for fluid and air but once u get it right it puts out a beautiful finish. We are actually going to be spraying some trim today, ill try to remember to take some pictures.


----------



## bloodnut (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Straight lines.:thumbsup:


----------



## bloodnut (Nov 11, 2009)

I have tried contacting these above companies to purchase tips, several times, but no reply.:blink:
Any other suggestions where to buy AAA tips?
Cheers Bloodnut


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Figure the part number of the tip you need and you can find pretty much everything here....

http://www.leepatterson.com/


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

bloodnut said:


> I have tried contacting these above companies to purchase tips, several times, but no reply.:blink:
> Any other suggestions where to buy AAA tips?
> Cheers Bloodnut


There is an option for out of country shipping on the portland compressor site.


----------



## archpainting (Dec 6, 2009)

bloodnut said:


> I have tried contacting these above companies to purchase tips, several times, but no reply.:blink: Any other suggestions where to buy AAA tips? Cheers Bloodnut


They sell them on https://go.o-geepaint.com/departments/aam-air-assisted-airless-tips-|EG|GAT|E11AA0.html 
Use a freight forwarding company, I use shipito.com
They will give you usa address to ship to.


----------



## bloodnut (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks guys, gee paint can't even reply to email enquiries.
Cheers Bloodnut


----------



## Billinor (Aug 7, 2013)

Check out Finish Systems, maybe they'll reply:

http://www.finishsystems.com/


----------

